# Move from efund to ETF, superficial losses?



## archanfel (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, 

I am about to do my annual rebalancing. I will also take the opportunity to sell my TD e-funds and purchase the equivalent ETFs. Does anybody know whether the superficial losses rule would apply in this case? 
Thanks.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

It is hard to say. I would think that a mutual fund and ETF that track the same index are identical securities. But are they really? The ETF likely has a lower MER and hence a lower theoretical tracking error. 

I haven't seen this question definitively answered anywhere, so to be safe, I would switch from a mutual fund to a slightly different index. For instance, if you are selling the TD Canadian Index Fund (e-Series), you might consider putting the proceeds in XIU, instead of XIC.


----------



## DrStan (Apr 5, 2009)

Or you can sell, wait 30 days, and purchase the equivalent ETF. This depends if you're willing to risk that the market will have a good run during the month you are out of it...


----------

